# ugly-stik tiger rod or bigwater rod for offshore fishing??



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i am debating whether to buy a 7ft 2pc medium
tiger or bigwater spinning rod for offshore bottom fishing targeting black bass, ling, stripers etc.on a boat. which rod would you go with


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would most definetly go with the Tiger, i have seen these rods go through ALOT of Abuse and hold up great.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Either.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Ugly Tigers*

I have a couple of these, one an 8 foot spinning rod was my first surf rod probably 12 years ago. They are not my go to rods but they are great rods, well balanced and equal to any test I put them to. Definately a best buy for the money.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Did i*

Here UglyStik  (it's a inside joke) 
Since you are going to be doing most of your fishing from a boat..."Tiger" BWS2201 7' one piece, M action,20-50 line, would be my choice...
The two piece model is a "Casting Rod" i belive, but you will have a better feel with the one piece. opcorn:


*Even a fish would'nt get into trouble, if he kept his mouth*


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

The Tiger's are usually lighter in weight and are extremely popular on Party Boats since they have just steel guides instead of ring inserts, so if durability is a factor that may be something to consider, but on a private boat that's not as much of a concern depending on your personality.


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

The tiger makes for a great down rod from a boat because it has such a light tip. Fish can not "feel" the rod as much, but the rod has great back bone to lift a striper too. I am not sure I would want to pull a gag out of the reef with one but for small sea bass, it will do. Also the spin tiger does have ceramic eye inserts, the casting rod does not. We like them for fresh water catfish and stripers with live bait and cut bait.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

tell me some disadvantage of UglyStik ??


----------



## ttmctoad (Sep 19, 2016)

2007 Thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

They came out with new tiger sticks models. imo the older style I like better.if you shop Walmart I have found the old style tigers for as low as $25.00. The old style has fugi hardware the new ones don't.

Imo the bigwater are more noodlely which makes a great king live bait rod .but wouldn't want that for bottom fishing.

So tiger is for you.




And I just wasted my time on a nine yr old thread....


----------



## RonRon (Oct 15, 2014)

Not a waste... You provided some good information and you did it without acting like a pompous ass. I hope others are taking notes.


----------



## ttmctoad (Sep 19, 2016)

Best bet might be to start a new thread to address any and all specific questions you might have. No harm in that and you'll probably get better responses based on the most current information.
Best of Luck.


----------



## ttmctoad (Sep 19, 2016)

RonRon said:


> Not a waste... You provided some good information and you did it without acting like a pompous ass. I hope others are taking notes.



Note taken Your Royal Highness.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> Here UglyStik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the casting model of this rod, and it is one of my favorite rods I own, (mine has the solid eyes on it, no inserts). I use it for pretty much everything in its class range where a shorter rod is preferable to longer. I've caught tons of 35"+ reds with it, BIG flathead cats with it, and a buddy of mine caught a 137lb gator gar on it. It's a work horse!


----------

